# Two Bridges Upper Colorado!



## eddyout (May 22, 2004)

All, 

The river is over 5,000 CFS and rising on the Upper C. Historically on the stretch between State Bridge and Catamount during high water the Two Bridges area is impassable due to the height of the second bridge. This includes the new takeout owned by Eagle County. There is a contingency plan if you wish to float that stretch: Prior to Eagle County acquiring Two Bridges the former owner maintained a takeout upriver (about 50 feet) from the aforementioned impassable bridge. Part of the agreement was that it remained closed with the new takeout being built. However, part of the agreement also included that the old takeout would be made accessible during high water events. So, as of today 5/23/2014, it will be available for use with a few simple parameters: 

1. Please access Two bridges the same as you usually would. The gate to your left will be open to back your trailer down to load. 

2. DO NOT BLOCK THE ROAD!! That road is owned by the farm on the other side of the river and we need to respect their right of way! 

3. As always STAY OFF THE BRIDGE! Again, this is owned by the landowners across the river and is private property. 

4. As of today, you can still make it under both bridges but expect that option to disappear quickly is the water keeps rising within the next couple days. 

5. Be on your game for catching that eddy, it is small, and the water is fast. 

6. And always be safe. 

Please e-mail with any questions. 

-Eddyout


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*two bridges*

Hmm, I ran that section at 5,000cfs in 2010 and clearing the bridges was not a problem. drift slightly wide left of center, line up on the center facing the center beams and it went well. Also at level, wide left works.
Snuck Rodeo wide left as well.
Thanks for the helpful info though.


----------



## eddyout (May 22, 2004)

I think your talking about Twin Bridges DrBigDog which is about 7 miles below Rodeo. Two Bridges is in Bond. The names are similar. I was at Two Bridges today and has only about 2 feet of clearance if your sitting in a raft.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*Two Bridges*

Whoops! Thanks for the gentle clarification.


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I was there a few hours ago, and there were a few paddle boats that passed through. I have a 16 x 27 cat and it looks very dicey for a boat that size. Im going to take out at State Bridge


----------

